# 1978 Wing compound target bow-cam adjustment???



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

Two ways, The string can be moved to different positions on the "christmas treetype cable endings and there is an allen set screw near each pylon that will move it slightly.
Keep your wheels in time. they didn't sell many of these bows and went bankrupt shortly after. returned as stemmler.


----------



## asajwhite (Mar 27, 2011)

*Cam adjustment for draw length*

Well, I removed one of the cams and disassembled it to see how it works. You do not need to back off draw weight. All you need to do is loosen set screws "A" and "B", insert allen into access port "C"- turn clockwise for increased draw length, counterclockwise to shorten ( see max/min index on cam ), then tighten set screws.
Asa


----------



## asajwhite (Mar 27, 2011)

By moving the cams to max position, it also increases the let off somewhat- I'll have to check that later with some scales.
Asa


----------

